# Airport Tycoon 3



## Mackcrws (Apr 10, 2014)

Hello,

i can't start Airport Tycoon 3

I get this Massage:

picload.org - fast 'n' easy imagehost


I've tried all compabilitys#

Can someone help me please.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Moved to PC gaming for further help


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Welcome to TSF! :wave:

Can you please post the error in English? You may need to change your PC language.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm not a native German speaker but the general gyst of msg =

*<path>\ogg.dll* closed unexpectedly or contains an error. Consult your Sys Admin or software vendor for support.


----------



## Mackcrws (Apr 10, 2014)

gcavan said:


> I'm not a native German speaker but the general gyst of msg =
> 
> *<path>\ogg.dll* closed unexpectedly or contains an error. Consult your Sys Admin or software vendor for support.



You are right but if still need i can change my computer language.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks,Gcavan. 

Hmm. Have you tried reinstalling it?

What are your PC specs.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Airport Tycoon 3, Release date(s) October 30, 2003

Uninstall and try installing in Compatibility Mode for XP with Administrator privileges> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ibility-mode-in-vista-and-win-7-a-605939.html

It was not very well received back in 03 and there are no updates or patches for later XP Service Packs if there is any 16 bit programing code in it, then it will not run on a 64 bit system.


----------



## Mackcrws (Apr 10, 2014)

Wrench97 said:


> Airport Tycoon 3, Release date(s) October 30, 2003
> 
> Uninstall and try installing in Compatibility Mode for XP with Administrator privileges> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ibility-mode-in-vista-and-win-7-a-605939.html
> 
> It was not very well received back in 03 and there are no updates or patches for later XP Service Packs if there is any 16 bit programing code in it, then it will not run on a 64 bit system.



I tried that already and it wont work.


----------



## Mackcrws (Apr 10, 2014)

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Thanks,Gcavan.
> 
> Hmm. Have you tried reinstalling it?
> 
> What are your PC specs.



Win 7 64Bit
Core i5 3.20Ghz
8GB Ram
GeForceGTX550ti


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

It's probably what Wrench said; the old 16bit programming not working on 64bit Windows.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

It's not compatible with Windows 7, even using compatibility mode. If you want a similar game that will work on Windows 7, try Airline Tycoon 2 (demo available) or Airport Simulator 2014.


----------

